# Switchbox for component and RGB sources



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

I am planning to get Sky HD. My Hitachi plasma panel will need to be fed with a component feed because it is not fully 'HD Ready' and will only display 50Hz at 1080i. I know the Sky box will provide the correct signal, but I am concerned about connecting all my other bits and pieces - all of which have SCART sockets sending out RGB. (I want to keep my TiVo in the equation, using a Freeview box.)

My panel uses 3 x BNC for component input (+ 1 composite sync signal) but the same inputs can be switched via the panel's remote between RGB and component - so the same SCART -> BNC lead can feed it with RGB or component signals.

The headache for me is how to connect everything up, using the single SCART -> BNC lead I already have. Currently I use a Quintro+ SCART switchbox, which won't do compnent, but I found this on Keene's site: http://www.syncblaster.com/Scart_Commander.html - it looks like it will work - I assume the box will output whatever it is being fed with, ie. RGB or component.

Do you reckon this would do what I need ie. allow me to feed my panel with RGB and the component feed from my Sky HD box?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't think that "SCART Commander" will do quite what you want...

I tried something similar a few months back and ended up going for an "RGB - Component Converter", then fed the Tivo via RGB SCart to the Converter, and the 3 RCAs from the converter to my denon Amp which has Component switching.

If you try and feed your Tivo RGB through a SCART to RCA cable - it doesn't work (because Tivo doesn't output sync on green)

Check out the "SCART RGB TO COMPONENT (Y-U-V) CONVERTER" about 2/3 down this page:
http://www.threedoubleyou.com/otherconverters.htm

I'm VERY happy wth the quality from this to my plasma (using Mode 0 that is).

or if you want to spend double that (for very little difference in my opinion - especially if you don't need sound)
try this:
http://www.js-technology.com/produc...id=36&osCsid=f8e901699d1ad23535ded549fd40bb84


----------



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

Thanks for that, The Obo.

Does it not make a difference that I can switch my plasma between component and RGB by using the remote - same cable, same inputs?

Currently my TiVo is connected to my panel with a SCART to phono (RCA?) lead - the R, G, B and composite pins are connected, each to a phono plug, and the panel is switched to RGB input mode. The panel uses the composite signal to provide sync.

When I first got the panel I didn't realise that it would accept RGB signals and I actually bought the JS RGB to component converter. Unfortunately my panel in component mode wouldn't lock onto the signal and it kept dropping out.

I am very concerned about splashing out on Sky HD and finding I can't get it all wired up.

Everyone will surely have a mix of RGB and component sources. What is the current thinking on connecting them up?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Everyone will have a mix of sources, but most will have a mix of inputs to match, ie RGB SCARTs for the RGB and componet for the component.

I think you can probably get away with a simple cheap component switcher box, and a SCART to phono cable for the RGB.


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

The Obo said:


> Check out the "SCART RGB TO COMPONENT (Y-U-V) CONVERTER" about 2/3 down this page:
> http://www.threedoubleyou.com/otherconverters.htm
> 
> I'm VERY happy wth the quality from this to my plasma (using Mode 0 that is).


Excellent! I'm glad to hear your hearty recommendation, as I'm thinking of that solution too

Simon


----------



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

Phew! Just had a mammoth Research and Purchase session! 

I decided the only realistic way forward was to make all my devices output a component signal and use a component switchbox to feed my plasma panel with just one cable.

I was about to buy a DVD player with component outputs yesterday when it dawned on me that I already have a nice Limit DVD800SE component output DVD player upstairs where I am using only the SCART RGB output. I can swap this with my non-component DVD player downstairs. £200 saved immediately! I checked the quality through the component outputs and could see it was better than my Pioneer DV-636D player.

Next I ordered the RGB->component converter recommended by The Obo (for TiVo).

Then I ordered a BTEC component switchbox and IXOS component cables to connect it all together.

After all this, plus the cost of the Sky HD box and subscription (monthly £45 from £0 because I currently use Freeview), I certainly hope I get a wonderful HD picture on my Hitachi monitor! I shall be very disappointed if not.

Thanks for the help, guys.


----------

